

Study questions widely-used ADHD drugs - tokenadult
http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news-national/study-questions-widelyused-adhd-drugs-20100218-oe4f.html

======
agbell
"This effect was present even after researchers accounted for the fact that
ADHD children with the worst symptoms were most likely to be prescribed the
drugs."

How do they account for this? "Professor Ian Hickie from the Brain and Mind
Research Institute says it's possible that those on medication didn't perform
any better because their condition was more serious to begin with."

<http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2010/s2822748.htm>

------
terra_t
I've known adults who take stimulants for ADHD. None of them are 'high
performers', in fact, most of them are disabled or otherwise unable to hold a
job.

I'm sure that counterexamples exist, but I've only seem them turn a person who
is completely hosed to a person who is completed hosed and has high blood
pressure.

